# Added 2Nd Ac - Best Way To Close Off Vent?



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

I just added a 2nd AC on my Outback 323bh in the bedroom.

I assume I need to close off the vent from the main AC unit in the bedroom.

Will that help keep the main room cooler?

Can I just put duck tape on the vent? Any better way to close off the vent?


----------



## okslim (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm not sure why you would want to close off the vent. I guess it would help force more air to the back bedroom area, but that would be about all you gain. Personally I like having the vent available for the nights that it's still warm, but we don't need both ac units running. Also if you are only able to get 30 amp service, you can only run one AC. So with the vent blocked you wouldn't be getting any air to the front bedroom. Of course your usage, etc may be different than mine, so this may be a motivating factor. But I don't see much, if any, benefit to closing off the vent. What we have done to help cool the main room is put a fan in the front bedroom that is blowing out the bedroom door and into the main roof. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

We just added one of these to our bathroom so we could close it off at times that we wanted more airflow in the room behind it. Might be an option that wouldn't be so permanent. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

